# Hi everyone!



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi there!

I've just found this forum, I have 6 girls who I absolutely adore. Their names are Vanilla, Milkshake, Cookie, Cream-Puff, KitKat, and Honey. 
I Hope to learn more about mice from this forum as I would love to breed in the far future


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Warm welcome to you 
Let's see pics!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome Fuzzy!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

